# Leupold fulldraw 4 vs vortex rx hd 4000 rangefinders



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

I was in Cabelas this morning on the way to a shoot looking to buy my wife a rangefinder. I tried both, and I liked the Vortex a lot! Both ranged the black targets they had there in the store, and had an easy to read display. We ended up with a Vortex Ranger 1800 due to cost.


----------



## taylormade5311 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sudduth49 said:


> I was in Cabelas this morning on the way to a shoot looking to buy my wife a rangefinder. I tried both, and I liked the Vortex a lot! Both ranged the black targets they had there in the store, and had an easy to read display. We ended up with a Vortex Ranger 1800 due to cost.


How did the 1800 do?


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

taylormade5311 said:


> How did the 1800 do?


The 1800 has the red reticle, with 3 different brightness settings so it was as easy to read. We shot 20 targets with probably 8 black targets and she had no problems with it. If I were shooting K50 with one instead of unknown classes, I think I would have went with one of the more expensive ones because I like them to be more precise than just the whole yard like the Ranger 1800. If reading to the nearest whole yard is all you need, then it is a real good range finder for the money.


----------



## taylormade5311 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sudduth49 said:


> The 1800 has the red reticle, with 3 different brightness settings so it was as easy to read. We shot 20 targets with probably 8 black targets and she had no problems with it. If I were shooting K50 with one instead of unknown classes, I think I would have went with one of the more expensive ones because I like them to be more precise than just the whole yard like the Ranger 1800. If reading to the nearest whole yard is all you need, then it is a real good range finder for the money.


Ok. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Broncman (Jul 14, 2020)

I have the Vortex 4000 HD and it works great on black targets. Crystal clear and 90% of the time, i can make out the rings and do not even use my 12x Vortex Binos.

Nothing works in the fog...


----------



## LonnyM (Aug 19, 2020)

I like the fulldraw 4 better after testing them both. I like the extra info it gives me like the angle of the target. I thought it was quicker ranging also. Vortex has a better warranty though.


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

Vortex is solid but I like the Fulldraw more for mountain application etc. The build in ballistic calculator is a cool addition that gives more precision.


----------



## mark_lee (Jul 29, 2019)

With the Fulldraw 4, can you store info for multiple bow set ups or only one?


----------



## Sdalton34 (Feb 18, 2021)

Sudduth49 said:


> I was in Cabelas this morning on the way to a shoot looking to buy my wife a rangefinder. I tried both, and I liked the Vortex a lot! Both ranged the black targets they had there in the store, and had an easy to read display. We ended up with a Vortex Ranger 1800 due to cost.


Crazy expensive


----------

